# Lizards > Chameleons >  Ewwwww Cham tongue...

## BPelizabeth

So I have George our new Veiled Cham out.  He is quite the huffer and puffer and tries to scare you with it.  Actually it is quite funny!  So I am working with him everyday to get him to behaveand get use to handling seeing how we will be working with Children.  (he really is a lot of hot air)  So I am rubbing his chin, and talking to him all sweet when he looks at me and BAM ...out pops his sticky gross lil tongue and whacks me on the lips twice.   :Puke: 

Im all ok with kisses but ewwww not sticky 1 ft tongue ones.

----------

_Alexandra V_ (01-25-2011),_shelliebear_ (01-25-2011)

----------


## K2exotics

hahahahahahahahahaha gross but funny!

----------


## Kyle1989

yuck time for bleach

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

Seems like he has been kissing you a lot lately, your husband knows about that?  :ROFL:

----------


## ShortStack

Any time I see a new thread from you, I know to read if I want a laugh, lol. It sounds like there is never a dull moment in your house!

----------


## Aes_Sidhe

I dont know.. I'll prefer to be tag by my ball pythons than be kissed by slime sticky lizard tongue that looks like some kind worm or slug... brrrr That's grouse  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## llovelace

lol, too funny

----------


## cinderbird

i laughed so hard, omg. Boyfriend thought i was gonna die

----------


## BPelizabeth

Seriously Deb, I sometimes wonder why my husband still kisses me!!!   :Razz:   It was gross and I did brush my lip with toothpaste for a good 10 minutes.  icky!  I mean really...have you looked at a cham tongue....yikes its a little creepy.

And yes short...there is not a moment in this house that someone doesn't do something crazy and most of the time its the animals.  They all have quite the personalities!!!!  I cannot imagine life without each and everyone of my crazies!!  (that includes the hubby and the kid too of course.... :Very Happy: )

----------


## mommanessy247

:ROFL:  
whoowee that is hilarious. i was picturing that...
"who's da pwetty cham? huh? who's the pwetty boy?" then...
THWAP!  :Long tongue: 
HA HA HA...great stuff michelle. keep 'em comin'!

----------

